
Show HN: Browse Hacker News from the Comfort of Your Terminal - rafael-rinaldi
https://github.com/rafaelrinaldi/hn-cli
======
WA
Looks good from the screenshot, but for me, votes and comments is way more
important than who submitted it. And: What happens to titles which are too
long?

~~~
jakub_g
Yep, domain is also quite often very important, often the title does not mean
much without the domain.

I think though two lines per item would be needed to display all that info

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Well, it does depend on the width of your terminal, of course, but the title
could be abbreviated, there's no need to repeat "ago" in the time column and,
as others have pointed out, the submitter's name is pretty irrelevant. I'd go
title, domain, votes, comments and try to fit that on one line. In fact, now I
compare that to the actual web home page where it's impossible to easily
compare things like comments or age, I just want to redesign _that_ ...

------
Derpdiherp
Hmm. If you're wanting to browse websites from the terminal, why not just use
something like Lynx?

~~~
marchelzo
Presumably for the same reason that people prefer native applications on iOS /
Android to using web applications in mobile browsers.

This approach allows you to tailor the controls and the display to the
specific application, thus creating a more pleasant experience.

Have you tried using HN in lynx?

~~~
Derpdiherp
Sure - I tried it out just now, it's fine.

Like any feature rich application, it takes a little time to learn the ins and
outs, time saving features and such - but it's very usable for a site like
hacker news, you can even navigate via the numbered links on the site.

[http://brainstormsandraves.com/reference/lynx/lynxhelpforbeg...](http://brainstormsandraves.com/reference/lynx/lynxhelpforbeginners.txt)

~~~
jrcii
I've tried HN on all the major text browsers in the past and they never seem
to indent comments correctly. Without proper "spacial nesting" conversations
are nearly impossible to follow.

------
starquake
Nice. Would be even cooler if you could view and add comments using the
terminal.

~~~
rafael-rinaldi
Glad you liked! I honestly just wanted something really simple to peak at HN.

Feel free to open an issue, though! Contributions are welcome.

------
aprdm
Great! Now I don't need to alt tab to the terminal to pretend to work when
someone comes over my shoulder!

~~~
rafael-rinaldi
Haha well, that's an interesting use case!

------
cyphar
You can also browser Hacker News in the comfort of your favourite editor
(Vim): [https://github.com/ryanss/vim-
hackernews](https://github.com/ryanss/vim-hackernews)

~~~
wcummings
I've deliberately avoided doing IRC or HN or anything like that from my editor
(emacs), too much of a distraction.

------
smartmic
Want an alternative for some hacker hackers? Try HN for terminals written in
assembly language:
[https://2ton.com.au/hnwatch/](https://2ton.com.au/hnwatch/)

------
matthijs_
I see these solutions a lot lately, HN browser, weather, etc, all in the
terminal. Perhaps a silly question, but why the need for browsing it in the
terminal instead of a browser like say, Chrome or Firefox?

~~~
mQu
Because it looks good on r/unixporn ;-)

But more to the point - it fits with many keyboard only work flows and/or
tiling WMs (i3, awesome, etc). At least that's what it's good in it for me.
One less context switch.

~~~
omaranto
Don't those reasons also soy to browsers? My tiling window manager is
perfectly capable of tiling browser windows. Browsers like Firefox and Chrome
can be controlled fully by keyboard, even very comfortably with the right
extension.

------
rafaqueque
Looks pretty cool. I often open the website, but since I work mainly from the
terminal, this will be useful. Hope to see this project grow.

Offtopic: What's the font in the screenshot?

~~~
rafael-rinaldi
It's PragmataPro:
[http://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro](http://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro)

------
mikemajzoub
Cool Project! I use w3m for hn, but what you've looks a bit cleaner!

~~~
rafael-rinaldi
Thanks! Glad you like it.

------
nickysielicki
I wish the whole making-cli-programs-in-node fad would die.

~~~
rafael-rinaldi
And I wish you all the best.

------
dmix
I'd love something similar for Instapaper. For reading in the terminal with
`less` or $EDITOR.

